# Poppin Picture and Video



## IronHorse (May 11, 2008)

Hi

Here is my 1st Flame-Licker Engine, my 4th project so far. This was the first project I did with my 

new Mini-Mill, and enjoyed making it.

Here is a Picture:








Also a Video:






I took a few shortcuts like:

The crank is made from brass, I have not mastered creating a steel one yet!

I did a few 45Deg cuts on the main body instead of rounding off. I did not have a rotary table and I 

did not want any file or sandpaper marks on the piece. I realy wanted to show the machined surface.


It appears that the seating of the valve and piston lubrication are most important for this type of 

engine. I had to try a few different "bends" to the valve to get it to run and it needs adjustment 

every so often. At first I ran the engine with a light machine oil, but after it cooled the valve 

would be "glued" to the head and the oil in the cylinder was thick and sticky. I cleaned it out and 

rubbed some extra-fine graphite on the cylinder walls and then I poured a small amount on a cloth and 

rolled the piston in it to coat it all over. After I did that, it ran at twice the RPM and only needs 

to be redone after a dozen or so 5 minuit runs. 

Well, back to the next project.


----------



## chuck foster (May 11, 2008)

ironhorse..............thats a great look and running engine ;D
i have never built one of those but i bought one at a sale one day last year,
it runs ok but i sure don't run or look as good as yours !
i really like the way you did the fuel tank in the base, just turn it to vary the engine speed.

what kind of mini mill did you get?

chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (May 12, 2008)

Great job you have done on that. A real achievement.

John


----------



## cfellows (May 12, 2008)

Very nice indeed. I have one of those that I can't get to run to save my soul. I'm quite envious!

Chuck


----------



## TinkerJohn (May 12, 2008)

Very nice.  Although I've not built a flame licker, I do have one a friend gave me, but cannot get it to run at all. Can't determine if it's the timing or friction.

Your video has inspired me to go back, take a closer look, and see if I can get the thing to run.

Once again Great Job! Now off to the shop to see if I can find the flame licker. 

TinkerJohn


----------



## zeusrekning (May 12, 2008)

I love the sound of those engines. Yours turned out beautifully.
Tim


----------



## Divided He ad (May 12, 2008)

I like that a lot! ;D 
It seems to run quite happily with a brass crank... do you think It knows it should have had a steel one? :big:
If you hadn't mentioned the 45 deg cuts I'd never have known you had not meant them as your own styling!
Looks good to me! 
I also like the burner placement... simple and very effective ;D
Sooner or later I'll get round to one of these and your graphite testing will help me out.... Thank you.
Is your next one a secret? or have/will you be posting it's progress?



Ralph.


----------



## SignalFailure (May 12, 2008)

I don't know how it works but it looks and sounds great :bow: Well done!!


----------



## rake60 (May 12, 2008)

I Love That Engine! 

It was the very first flame licker that I was ever able to get to run.
Your's is a much cleaner build than mine was.

Very Well Done! 

Rick


----------



## IronHorse (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the good comments about my new engine. ;D


Just to answer a couple of questions, I Picked up a Sieg X2 Mini-Mill last year, A big improvement 

over my old Drill Press! Also my next project is one that I have already made, but could not get it to 

run yet. I found some partial plans in a book called "Home Mechanics For Amateurs" (google Books).


Here is a Picture of what it will look like:










I think I made the displacer piston too narrow, I have to experiment with the clearance between the 

piston and the cylinder. It realy wants to run, but will not keep going. ???


----------



## tony_m_baker (Jun 24, 2014)

Excellent looking work. I am considering building one of these and your work is very encouraging.


----------

